# Lamp oil at walmart half price...good news..also bad...



## mldollins (Jun 21, 2008)

Walmart had 64 ounce bottles of lamp oil for 3.97. However, I went into a local walmart in the clearance aisle and found a butt load for 2.00 each. While it was a great score, it is also telling me they may not be carrying it for long. I only bought 3, I've several more in the pantry. Now that I think of it, I kind of wish I would have bought a bunch more....


----------



## MaveRick* (Jun 21, 2010)

They stopped selling lamps and lamp oil at our local Walmarts.


----------



## FrontPorch (Mar 27, 2008)

I've not seen lamps or lamp oil in any of the nearby Walmarts in years.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Last time I looked they still had the oil, but not the lamps at our local WM. I'll have to take a look to see if they moved the oil over to the clearance isle next time I go to town.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

I saw some tonight at the Athens OH WM. Also Lamp Kerosene quart for $6.00... 
-scrt crk


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

They looked at me like I was crazy, when I asked where it was located in the store. Obviously, They have not had it for a while, if they ever did. My hardware store NEVER has sales. It is what it is. Wish I had a better source.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

They stopped selling it here a while ago.when i asked the walmart employee she said that she thought about 3 years ago but if i found a place let her know she needed more herself.

i found out farm store has it


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

K1 kerosene $3.00 a gallon... Burns better, lasts longer. Lamp oil is nothing more than refined kerosene... And paraffin for oil lamps is just super refined kerosene... Seems simple to me.


----------



## mldollins (Jun 21, 2008)

for oil lamps?


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

K1 Kerosene here is over $5 a gallon. Luckily there are still some stores around that sell the lamp oil and my local Walmart still has it. Try looking in the dept where they sell the scented candles, potpourri and other 'smelly good' items.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes Kerosene K1 is absolutely 100% safe in an oil lamp... It what they were designed to burn originally.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

wvstuck said:


> Yes Kerosene K1 is absolutely 100% safe in an oil lamp... It what they were designed to burn originally.


I agree. We use nothing but kerosene in our lamps and lanterns.


----------



## TheMrs (Jun 11, 2008)

Is there any disadvantage to using kerosene in the oil lamps instead of lamp oil? DH and I were just discussing purchasing more lamp oil, but if we can get kerosene cheaper and it has no major disadvantages, then I guess we ought to go that route instead.

Adding..I've read that using kerosene produces more smoke and soot, but for those that have actually used it, have you noticed a big difference? 
Also, does anyone know how long lamp oil can be stored? I'm having troulbe finding that information. I've read that kerosene stays usable for about 10 years, but I can't find the information on lamp oil.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

I just found two kerosene lanterns at the thrift store this weekend. w00t.
-scrt crk


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Local wally brought back hurricane oil lamps last month.

I'd use lamp oil, if I had it. Have some kerosine, and would use it regularly, if I hadn't accidentally discovered that 'drip gas' from a gas well burns exactly the same.

Last year when I was searching for inexpensive hurricane lamps for bartering, everyone said they were seasonal, and check next summer, when hurricane season rolled around... sure enough, the hardware stores, and wally started getting them in in late may.


----------

